# Do any of you ever use hair barrettes?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would like to know if any of you ever use barrettes in your babies' hair, and if you do, what do you like to use? I like those little claw clips for every day. I still have to use a band, but it will stay in all day and comes in a variety of colors. However, I am always on the lookout for a new way to fix Rose & Lily's hair.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Rose & Lily are precious!
I love barrettes for both of mine. I even convert the banded bows to barrettes. They seem to stay in better for me as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I use those little claw clips with rubber bands, I like the barrettes so much better then the bands.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I can use the barrettes on Trixie because she has thick hair. If I put on in Maggie's thin hair, it falls right out, so it is rubber bands for her.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't use barettes in Vi's hair too often because she'll rip them out too easy. As it is, she hasn't had her topknot in for 3 months and this whole month I've been waiting until it's long enough to put up and FINALLY this week I did and she's ripping out the bands!! I did it before I left today, and 4 hours later came back to a dog with no topknot LOL
She's determined to not have topknots!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I could look at your girls _all day long_!! They're just such beautiful Maltese!! wow!

I use barrettes sometimes and bands. Usually if I use a barrette, I still use a band though. I do have some clippy claw things but I find the ones I have are too heavy for Bisou's hair. I just ordered some little 'scrunchie' things for a dog's hair, so she can wear as a break from the bands. I can't wait to see how those work for her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I found these pony tail bands at a discount store in several colors. I also got some that have glitter on them. They were pretty inexpensive. I still have to use a claw clip to keep the bands in, though. I would like to see some of the things you all use when you get a chance. Thanks

April


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

great idea, April!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

april ur pups are precious , what faces , i love those little bands u put in too cute !


----------

